# Poll of how you are finishing your inside angles



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup1:

This topic has been discussed before so thought we could put it to a vote and see which is the most favoured system. The poll feature only allows for up to 15 choices so couldnt list every size option combination. So basically it is Tin flushers and Mechanical angle heads and their different combinations. For those that do it another way, you can vote too.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I voted angle head followed by angle head of larger size. 3'' when skimming tape 3.5 between 2 and 3 coat but after everything else is mudded I run a 2'' angle head. Corners are so much cleaner this way. In the past I always ran 3'' 3'' 2''. 3.5 is the way to go.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I voted 2.5" anglehead first followed by 3.5", although I would probably do it the other way round if I could stop the end of the blade on the outside edge gouging into the first coat.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If I owned more angle heads I may do it differently. Gotta work with the tools you got until you get more tools. Tin flushers are the poor mans choice.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bigger angle head then smaller angle head for me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Bigger angle head then smaller angle head for me.


yah you don't have glue mud down yonder, try that system with glue mud, you will be begging 2bjr to come down and sand it for you


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2" then 3":thumbsup: Tapetech (older models)


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

3.5 dwm than 2.5dwm


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Depending on the job, and sometimes what I feel like using, or have available, I'll do it 1 of 3 of the listed ways_: 

Tin flusher first followed by tin flusher of larger size
__Angle head first followed by tin flusher of larger size
__Angle head first followed by angle head of larger size

_


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*bigger then smaller*

3.5 columbia (tape) then 2.5 columbia (finish)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Depending on the job, and sometimes what I feel like using, or have available, I'll do it 1 of 3 of the listed ways_:
> 
> Tin flusher first followed by tin flusher of larger size
> __Angle head first followed by tin flusher of larger size
> ...


If you could only choose one, which would it be ????


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you could only choose one, which would it be ????


Since the company supplies the flushers, they're what I usually use. As long as they don't get too worn on the tip, I find they do a good enough job for most all the company's commercial jobs.
And sometimes the boarding and screwing in the corners has problems. The flushers handle it well enough.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

JustMe said:


> And sometimes the boarding and screwing in the corners has problems. The flushers handle it well enough.


Good point JustMe - yes those high screws have broken a fair share of the angle head blades and they are not cheap. :furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

3.5" Northstar followed by 4" Tapeworm. With more practice I am hoping to turn it around. 4" followed by 2.5" Bonehead.:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Roll with tt roller then run 3.5 tin glazer/flusher, then 2,5 angle head---thanks Capt.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Good point JustMe - yes those high screws have broken a fair share of the angle head blades and they are not cheap. :furious:


Thanks, MS.

You called tin flushers the poor man's choice in another post, and in some ways I'd say you're right. But they could maybe also be called a smart man's choice, if you find they do the job well enough, yet hold up better than angle heads might. For us, I could see where the flushers quite possibly pay for themselves over angle heads, due to less downtime adjusting and repairing them.

And I could see where some of our tapers wouldn't keep angle heads adjusted well enough, so would have more corner coating and sanding issues. More cost, as we're paid hourly.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

3" tapetech to flush AND 2nd coat. Its all I have at the mo but the blades are spot on so it doesnt leave a thick edge fr sanding.
Had an urge to try the 2.5" for 2nd coat so ordered 1 from NWTaping tools off ebay but they sent a 3":furious: so I just sold it on.:thumbsup:

Hey CDWOODCOX, I see you do 3 coats on your angles, do you really need the 3rd coat?? I tried it on a couple of rooms once but to be honest, it felt like a waste of time.
Is that the spec on your jobs?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i look at inside corners as the most important part of my job.i flush with 3inch,i load full bevel side by hand to true the corner,then shine up with 2 1/2" angle head.its alot of extra work with extreme bevels on board produced today.we should,nt have put three coats on.


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

1 coat whit walboard or bte flusher powered by cfs


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> 3" tapetech to flush AND 2nd coat. Its all I have at the mo but the blades are spot on so it doesnt leave a thick edge fr sanding.
> Had an urge to try the 2.5" for 2nd coat so ordered 1 from NWTaping tools off ebay but they sent a 3":furious: so I just sold it on.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey CDWOODCOX, I see you do 3 coats on your angles, do you really need the 3rd coat?? I tried it on a couple of rooms once but to be honest, it felt like a waste of time.
> Is that the spec on your jobs?


I guess I could do without it. Does everyone else mud their 3 ways when they tape. I prefer to wipe 3 ways clean and let dry before running. So I kind of use the last coat with the 2'' head to run my 3 ways the opposite way I ran them while second coating. Shoot does anyone even run their 3 ways twice in opposite directions. 

Honestly the 2'' head runs so quick it really doesn't bother me to run it after everything else has been coated. If it took 1 1/2 hours to run angles second coat it would take 35 minutes to run the 2'' head third coat. 

It does make sanding much nicer if the angle head is the last thing ran, I guess I always figured I would make up the time spent running 2'' while sanding.

I guess I never really paid much attention how everyone else was doing their angles from tape to finish. I suppose if you have never done it like I do it probably seems a little like a waste of time.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess I could do without it. Does everyone else mud their 3 ways when they tape. I prefer to wipe 3 ways clean and let dry before running. So I kind of use the last coat with the 2'' head to run my 3 ways the opposite way I ran them while second coating. Shoot does anyone even run their 3 ways twice in opposite directions.


I load my 3 ways twice !:thumbsup: When taping I'll just clean it up. Somewhere during the process in the next day or two I will load the 3 way in one direction. My final task is always skimming angles and when I do I will skim the 3 way in the opposite direction. Definitely makes for a crisp looking 3 way.

Never had a problem with a 2" or 2.5" followed by a 3".


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Caulk.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

tooth paste with whitening


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Good Poll so far*

:thumbup1: Good response so far (33) any more that havent been polled?

Goes to show that there is a lot of different ways of doing angles, and all of us are probably right. 

I was taught that the main thing was to have a different size (smaller or larger) on the finish coat. Used to do first coat with a tin flusher followed by an angle head. The angle head tended to dig in a bit to the dried mud in corner as the flusher didnt get in as tight. Was always fixed with a light sand but it meant extra sanding. Will likely try out a few combinations before I die. :yes:

HAPPY DRYWALL FINISHING.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm intrigued by folks talking about their second coat "gougeing" their mud at the flats. I have never had this problem, with a corner box,CFS,or mudrunner(cept when the flat was still wet). Perhaps its the type of mud being used.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm intrigued by folks talking about their second coat "gougeing" their mud at the flats. I have never had this problem, with a corner box,CFS,or mudrunner(cept when the flat was still wet). Perhaps its the type of mud being used.


Yeah, it is no problem when you use the angle head first, just when the tin flusher is used first. makes sense as the flushers have a more rounded edge to them.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*2.5" than 3" Flusher.*

I tape with a 2.5" that way it pulls allot of the excess mud out and it doesn't build up too much. Then afterwards just pass my 3". DONE.
Touch up 3-ways.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> I like to run my inside corner tape with a roler and 3.5, nice thin tapeing mud. I like useing the 3.5 becus it helps form and perfill the inside corner. Allso helps fill the factory edges that end up in the corners. but sometimes if the corner is rounded not siting in thar rite i will jest use my taping knife. than i give my 3 ways a coat. then do all my coating flats, buts, beed. Then run my corners with a 3.5 and do my 3ways one more time.
> 
> jest a side note. a old taper told me one time. you know how peopel tell your a good taper? thay look at you corners.



True, but I always say, "look in the closets"!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I tape with a 2.5" that way it pulls allot of the excess mud out and it doesn't build up too much. Then afterwards just pass my 3". DONE.
> Touch up 3-ways.


2.5" and 3" what ??????,,, this is DWT, not CT, were pro's here

and why do you half to touch up your 3 ways all the time


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

getplastered said:


> True, but I always say, "look in the closets"!


 i agree with you and easyrizla.:yes: if i don't notice the sharpness of the corners when i walk into a house,i'm not going to bother looking at the rest of the job.the rest of the drywall work probably is.nt finished as well as it could be either.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> True, but I always say, "look in the closets"!


Your post brought back memories :thumbup:
many moons ago, tapers before me said a 2x2 closet would just get tape on it, and nothing on the back side. A 2'x4' closet got taped out, and you finished what you seen. Then,,,,, They had to tape out the whole closet (2x2 and 2x4') and finish it . Then they began going into closets with lights to check them, even 3ways half to be perfect. You hear the GC's, DWC's, and cry baby painters say that stupid line of "well if the closets are good, then the rest of the house must be good







" Why don't they climb their fat arses into that 2x2 closet and sponge it out, for that home owner who will never see the back side of the closet, b/c it will be full of shelves, towels and junk.

Then this is the real KICKER

You do a job for a home owner, that you had to sharpen your pencil too many times to get the job and just as you start to tape, they will say "how much money will you take off not to do the closets?". and your standing there going :blink:wwweeelllllllllll?????? Then out of no where they come up with this magical number of a 100 bucks a closet...... nutz.

maybe I should start a blog, call it 2buck whines


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your post brought back memories :thumbup: maybe I should start a blog, call it 2buck whines


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


>










mudshark Nathan

He's attacking me again


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> mudshark Nathan
> 
> He's attacking me again


 
You must be dreaming


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Closet with a light gets a bit of attention .
Closet without a light.....:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Closet with a light gets a bit of attention .
> Closet without a light.....:whistling2::whistling2:


Never thought of that before but makes a lot of sense.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the same problem. I run a 2.5 tin flusher first coat for a few reasons. First they are like $80. Second where I am from I have my helper spend at LEAST 1 hour going around just in the angles making sure the screws are all in. That would get expensive for all the screws sticking out. For second coat I use a 3.5 ns. I love that head but I have to run it between 1st and 2nd coat flats and butts because it gouges bad and requires to much sanding than I like to do since I put on the final coat so thin I just use a sponge and don't go in the angles with a pole sander. I would like to get a 2.5 mechanical but seems like a lot of money that can be gone in 15 seconds because of a screw.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> I have the same problem. I run a 2.5 tin flusher first coat for a few reasons. First they are like $80. Second where I am from I have my helper spend at LEAST 1 hour going around just in the angles making sure the screws are all in. That would get expensive for all the screws sticking out. For second coat I use a 3.5 ns. I love that head but I have to run it between 1st and 2nd coat flats and butts because it gouges bad and requires to much sanding than I like to do since I put on the final coat so thin I just use a sponge and don't go in the angles with a pole sander. I would like to get a 2.5 mechanical but seems like a lot of money that can be gone in 15 seconds because of a screw.


are you using a roller korby

The roller will discover a nail or screw sticking out, before your wiper head will. So have no fear buying a 2.5 mechanical head:yes:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I do run a roller but I have my helper run it and well frankly I don't trust him. I no that is a bad thing to say but last year I had 2 rollers pile up because of screws.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Thread bump... for you caz:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Thread bump... for you caz:thumbup:


Cheers bro, I forgot about this one :thumbsup:

Looks like angleheads are the most used but how many would have changed systems..............Prob a few.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I tape with a 2.5" that way it pulls allot of the excess mud out and it doesn't build up too much. Then afterwards just pass my 3". DONE.
> Touch up 3-ways.


Ya know Big-B I ran 3 fer years once in awhile the boad supply company press would get outta line, and set a heavier press then I would run in and fix it, I wised up and got a 3.5 never a prob now:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ya know Big-B I ran 3 fer years once in awhile the boad supply company press would get outta line, and set a heavier press then I would run in and fix it, I wised up and got a 3.5 never a prob now:thumbsup:


 .....:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> .....:whistling2:


 this it not your knife...its to clean :yes:


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got a full set of Columbia tools it came with a 3'' head just wondering if I should take it back and go for the 3.5 
I have always ran flushers so this is new to me 
I was thinking about going with a 2.5 flusher then the 3'' head would that work ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pipercub17 said:


> I just got a full set of Columbia tools it came with a 3'' head just wondering if I should take it back and go for the 3.5
> I have always ran flushers so this is new to me
> I was thinking about going with a 2.5 flusher then the 3'' head would that work ?


angle head gives you a sharp corner while flusher gives you a round one which means is not a good idea to go with angle head over flusher


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

pipercub17 said:


> I just got a full set of Columbia tools it came with a 3'' head just wondering if I should take it back and go for the 3.5
> I have always ran flushers so this is new to me
> I was thinking about going with a 2.5 flusher then the 3'' head would that work ?



I tape with a 3" flusher and finish with a 3.5" head works great. All you need to do with the flusher is sand the point to make it sharper. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> angle head gives you a sharp corner while flusher gives you a round one which means is not a good idea to go with angle head over flusher



Think outside the square Keke. :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Think outside the square Keke. :yes:


I do that but always prefer the fastest method :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Trying out a buddies mudrunner today and I flippin love it. Just effortless, I'm getting one.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is one angle, flushed with 3" Columbia and 3.5" Columbia on the runner


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Trying out a buddies mudrunner today and I flippin love it. Just effortless, I'm getting one.


It's not "effortless"....you have to fill it, turn the handle and move with it

Actually.....it's a very sweet tool:thumbup:


----------

